# Feeler: anyone interested in a Fall Bimmerfest Road Rally?



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Just putting it out there wondering if anyone is interested in driving
in a BIG group of BMWs in say October??


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm game for a Santa Barbara road-trip. I am sure the missus and little missus would love it too, but we would have to travel in our SUV, as sacrilege as that might sound.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> I'm game for a Santa Barbara road-trip. I am sure the missus and little missus would love it too, but we would have to travel in our SUV, as sacrilege as that might sound.


A mid-cycle 'Festian gathering... I like it...

Bring the family!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

How big? If it stays fairly small, a longer route would probably be feasible.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Kaz said:


> How big? If it stays fairly small, a longer route would probably be feasible.


Thinking not TOO big....


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I would be interested if it was in mid/late October.

--SONET


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SONET said:


> I would be interested if it was in mid/late October.
> 
> --SONET


Probably mid month - say Oct 16th?


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm game.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm open to the idea too...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Probably mid month - say Oct 16th?


I'll be traveling to Chicago for a class the week of the 17th.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Just putting it out there wondering if anyone is interested in driving
> in a BIG group of BMWs in say October??


I can make it the first week of November, but in a rental car :bawling: .


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dang - not to negate the positive responses, but I thought that everyone
would be really up for this... 

Do I need to post this in a different forum?
:dunno:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I think so.

Btw, I'm in.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

You guys realize that in October, the final round of Speed World Challenge Races will be at Laguna Seca - where Bill Auberlen will hopefully finish a successful defense of his Touring car title from last year. But the race is very close and it very well will not be decided until that final race. (Nic Jonsson and Matt Plumb are within striking distance). BMW should also be celebrating the Manufacturer's title in Touring.

Any way to tie a BMW road trip to LS to show support for our Bimmerfest teams? Last year, one of the BMW CCA chapters had a paddock and viewing tent between turns 4 & 5. I don't know how many tickets I could get this year, but last year we got quite a few passes for the weekend.

I'm not saying go for the whole weekend, but maybe go up for Saturday, see the SWC cars qualify, hang out and meet the teams and see some ALMS action.

The race is on the weekend of the 16th. The schedule is:

Friday, 15 October, 2004 
8:00 - 8:30 Practice - Star Mazda Series 
8:40 - 9:05 Practice - World Superkarts 
9:15 - 10:15 Practice - American Le Mans Series (All Classes) 
10:25 - 10:45 Practice - SPEED World Challenge GT 
10:50 - 11:10 Practice - SPEED World Challenge Touring 
11:20 - 11:50 Practice – Spec Miata Challenge Series 
12:00 - 12:30 Practice - Star Mazda Series 
12:30 - 1:30 Lunch 
1:30 - 2:30 Practice -American Le Mans Series (All Classes) 
2:40 - 3:00 Qualifying - ALMS (GTS/GT) 
3:05 - 3:25 Qualifying - ALMS (LMP1/LMP2) 
3:35 - 4:15 Qualifying - World Superkarts 
4:25 - 4:55 Practice - Star Mazda Series 
5:05 - 5:25 Practice - SPEED World Challenge GT 
5:30 - 5:50 Practice - SPEED World Challenge Touring 

Saturday, 16 October, 2004 
9:00 - 9:45 Qualifying - Star Mazda Series 
10:00 - 10:30 Qualifying – Spec Miata Challenge Series 
10:45 - 11:15 Practice - World Superkarts 
11:30 - 12:00 Warm Up - American Le Mans Series (All Classes) 
12:15 - 12:35 Qualifying - SPEED World Challenge Touring 
12:45 - 1:05 Qualifying - SPEED World Challenge GT 
1:05 - 2:05 Lunch 
2:05 - 2:50 Star Mazda Race - 45 Minutes 
3:05 - 4:00 Pre-Race Ceremonies 
4:00 - 8:00 American Le Mans Series Race Round 9 - 4 Hours 

Sunday, 17 October, 2004 
9:00 - 9:15 Warm Up - World Superkarts 
9:35 - 10:05 Spec Miata Challenge Series Race #1 - 30 Minutes 
10:25 - 11:15 SPEED World Challenge Race #1 (Touring) - 50 Minute Window 
11:35 - 12:00 World Superkarts Race #1 - 25 Minutes 
12:00 - 1:00 Lunch 
1:00 - 1:50 SPEED World Challenge Race #2 (GT) - 50 Minute Window 
2:10 - 2:40 Spec Miata Challenge Series Race #2 - 30 Minutes 
3:00 - 3:30 World Superkarts Race #2 - 30 Minutes


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Dang - not to negate the positive responses, but I thought that everyone
> would be really up for this...
> 
> Do I need to post this in a different forum?
> :dunno:


How big do you want this gathering to be? - if you want it big, then yes, after we formulate a plan, post it on the General Forum.

Depending on how big you want it, we could probably round up enough from this forum.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I would be up for a road rally in October/November :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> You guys realize that in October, the final round of Speed World Challenge Races will be at Laguna Seca - where Bill Auberlen will hopefully finish a successful defense of his Touring car title from last year.


 Yes, and the Bay Bimmerz crew will be there to cheer him on. Except for me, because I'll be catching a plane.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

So what's up? - I'll be in Spain for the next 10 days, but let me know if something is on when I get back.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I'll be in Spain


 

Well I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it
The don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Well I never been to Spain
> But I kinda like the music
> Say the ladies are insane there
> And they sure know how to use it
> ...


A 3 Dog Night fan in the house! :rofl:

Dang, now I'm going to have that song in my head for the whole flight over there.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Have a nice time Scott. :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SONET said:


> Have a nice time Scott. :thumbup:
> 
> --SONET


Hey, speaking of a nice time, did you see the thread in the Motorsports about the 25 Hours of T-Hill in December?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Dang, now I'm going to have that song in my head for the whole flight over there.


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup

Have a nice trip :thumbup:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Hey, speaking of a nice time, did you see the thread in the Motorsports about the 25 Hours of T-Hill in December?


The Pimp Daddy strikes again :rofl:


----------

